# Even more new thread wrapped blanks.



## Ted Sachs (Feb 19, 2017)

I've been busy wrapping tubes. I've done a few new wraps just to see how they'd look on a pen tube. Some of the wraps used on fishing rods don't carry over to pens too well since a rod can be so much bigger in diameter than pens, meaning, not near enough "canvas" to work with. Here's what I have done though.

The purple one isn't finished yet. I'm waiting on a dark green thread to come in so I can put that on the outer band of the diamond. It'll be finished off by putting the black, silver, black trim wrap around the diamond and then through the middle of the underwrapped diamond.


----------



## magpens (Feb 19, 2017)

Amazing work, Ted !!!!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 19, 2017)

Beautiful work as always Ted. You have a talent. Thanks for showing and please keep showing.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks guys, I appreciate that. I'm working on one now that is by far, the prettiest one to date. It will be for my wife's pen I'm going to make for her. She picked out the pattern and the colors. I"ve got about six hours in to the first tube so far. I'm not doing this on a ten inch tube like normal. I'm using the kit tubes for hers. I doubt I'll do this pattern again so she'll have a one of a kind pen.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Feb 19, 2017)

Ted Sachs said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate that. I'm working on one now that is by far, the prettiest one to date. It will be for my wife's pen I'm going to make for her. She picked out the pattern and the colors. I"ve got about six hours in to the first tube so far. I'm not doing this on a ten inch tube like normal. I'm using the kit tubes for hers. I doubt I'll do this pattern again so she'll have a one of a kind pen.



Here's the first tube. One down, one to go.



​


----------



## magpens (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh, Ted ... you can see the love in that one for sure !!!!! . Gorgeous


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 19, 2017)

lLooks like a winter pattern for a sweater,neat-o!


----------



## Ted Sachs (Feb 19, 2017)

Spanx said:


> lLooks like a winter pattern for a sweater,neat-o!



That's a Divine Shield pattern. Not too bad. Work 6 spirals at the same time. LOL


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 19, 2017)

Lots of detail in that. She will love it.


----------

